# Lime Away.



## Miles (Sep 28, 2005)

I tried the Hydrogen Peroxide on my J and IEM and it isn't working, so do you think I should try lime-away?
 Have any of you tried it?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 28, 2005)

Miles,  if your glass is sick, you can soak it in anything made (that you can buy at WalMart) and it will not help. The only cure for sick glass is tumbling it.... or handling acids that can kill you quicker than a heart attack.  If it has the white, flaking, sometimes rainbow looking scale, your glass is sick. If you can wet it and the glass looks good, then soon as it drys it looks bad again, your glass is sick. It is a bottle diggers nightmare, but it is true. I know... I tried all the products out there.  Wish I had better news.  Kelley


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 2, 2005)

MILES...it's like GUNSMOKE said: if it's sick...nuthin' short of tumbling will clear it up. I tried straight Muriatic Acid in one with no luck...
 A temporary solution is to coat the inside or outside ( depending on where the stain is) with baby oil or gun oil...
 A more permanent solution is to spray clear lacquer on,  or in, the bottle...It's difficult to remove tho...and leaves the glass feelin' "funny."


----------



## sheila (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi folks! I have a bottle that had dried something in it, clear up one side and covering the bottom. I put lime away in and it loosened the stuff from the side and alot from the bottom. I'm not sure what it is in the bottle, it could be old coal ashes and dirt, or just dirt with a lot of clay. Either way it's like cement.  The thinner stuff on the sides all came off, the thick stuff on the bottom is taking longer. I put some in and scratch at it and let it soak for a couple of days, then rinse and repeat. Each time a little more is coming off.  It doesn't seem to be hurting the bottle.


----------

